# Cm7.1 problems



## fascinate-tion1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok so I flashed cm7.1 on my cspire showcase I found out that i send blank text messages....help please?


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

what baseband version are you running? - you likely need to replace the radio to EC09 for it to work on your phone.


----------



## fascinate-tion1 (Apr 7, 2012)

my baseband version for stock is s:i500.05 K.EI20 and i think i tried all of the radios and they dont work....maybe its becasue im flashing them wrong...are you supposed to flash them in the pda slot or the phone slot in odin???


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a mesmerize, not a fascinate, but when i flashed up to EI20 i used the phone slot in Odin.

however when i looked up your problem in the CM7 forums, for the fascinate, the common response was to flash to EC09 because they used parts of it when it was built, and that is the reason why people were firing blank texts. since i have never flashed a radio onto the fascinate, nor have i ever flashed that particular radio, i cannot advise you on this. I'm sorry - i hope you figure it out soon though, that was the exact reason why i stopped using CM7 and went straight to the AOKP builds for ICS - maybe you should give them a shot, it's been rock solid and AWESOME for me.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I've always used PDA in odin without issue.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

here, this is where i saw it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132236

and for the love of everything holy, back up everything before you flash


----------



## fascinate-tion1 (Apr 7, 2012)

hmm i really dont like the ics look if you ask me...can you direct me to any good gingerbread roms?


----------

